

Show HN:  Zombie Survival Team App - ac2u
http://apps.facebook.com/zombieteam/
http://apps.facebook.com/zombieteam/<p>Just knocked this together to get used to the facebook API for class project.<p>Essentially you choose 5 friends who you'd want watching your back in a zombie apocalypse :-) You also get to see who trusts you in the same way.<p>Pretty much an embarrassing MVP at the moment as I knocked it together as quickly as I could since yesterday and it's my first experience with ASP.NET MVC and the facebook API.<p>Hopefully it doesn't blow up with major bugs too soon.<p>Any feedback appreciated, I know it's basically a CRUD app at the moment but I'm looking to experiment with proper social gameplay mechanics in the future. Thanks.
======
BrainScraps
Good start, had an issue after I completed my team though.

I would totally share this on my wall - no Share button!!!

Edit: Oh I see what you did there. It automatically put stuff on my friends'
walls without confirmation from me.... no likey.

I would have preferred to do one post on MY wall that tagged all of my
friends.

One thing that I thought might make your app more engaging: perhaps you could
provide different categories for team members (I am way overthinking this,
sorry I was in the Army)

\- Medic \- Engineer \- Sniper \- Melee Beast \- Driver

Just some thoughts - it might lure in additional visibility when ppl would say
"Hey, I am totally NOT the driver - make me the sniper!"

~~~
ac2u
Hey, thanks for the feedback.

I'm with you on the share functionality, going to either see if there's a
separate way to do it in the API, failing that I'll put a confirmation dialog.
Noted.

In regards to the categories.. read my mind :) originally wanted this but cut
it out of the first version to save time

What I'm now thinking is allowing the team to be of unlimited size, but when
you select someone for your team they don't join until they themselves agree
to this from within the app. Hopefully that will increase engagement.

